# Indian citizen marrying a Portuguese citizen in Portugal



## johnallendj

Dear all, 

I am an indian citizen who is a working resident of UAE (dubai) for the last 4 years. My Portuguese fiancé and I are planning to get married this November in Portugal. We have a few questions which are vital to proceed further on our wedding in Portugal. 

Firstly, we would like to know how to start this marriage process and arrange the required documents. 
We also would like to know the list of documents I (indian Citizen) need to have in order to marry my fiancé in Portugal lawfully?
Where do I need to gather these documents from? India or in Portugal (indian Embassy) ? 
How much time does it take to legalize our marriage?
Where do I get "Capacity of Marriage Certificate or Bachelorhood Certificate", from india or Indian embassy in Portugal?

I will be traveling to Portugal in September for a period of 3 months on a tourist visa to complete the process and get married, I need to know what are the documents I must carry with me before I reach Portugal for my wedding.

Should I contact Indian Embassy in UAE or Should I be in touch with Indian Embassy in Lisbon for all the necessary documentation? 

Your advise and comments will be greatly appreciated.

Regards, 
Allen


----------



## canoeman

I would first check *how* to enter the country lawfully to get married, my feeling is that you cannot do it on a Schengen Visa, maybe?

Your easiest solution is to get married lawfully outside Portugal that would be recognized as bona fida by Portugal which then makes it possible to be allowed entry and granted Residence under "reunification of family"


----------



## travelling-man

I'm certainly no expert on this (or anything else) but this might give you a starting point from which to start your research. 

I have two pairs of friends that are in a similar position and who had similar problems and the key for them appeared to be get married outside of the EU (in their cases it was in Liberia & South Africa respectively) and then have go to the embassy of the groom (in their cases, the British embassy) in that country and have them attach an 'apostille' to the marriage certificate that stated the marriage is legal in that country.

Then as C/M quite rightly says, you get a reunification of family visa for entry.


----------

